# Julian’s neues WoBa Pyro / Kania 24“ small



## JH67 (6. März 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe für meinen Sohn (6 1/2) ein 24" Hardtail aufgebaut. Basis ist ein 24" WoBa Pyro /Kania small  in der Team Version. Folgende Bauteile habe ich geändert:

Umwerfer (XO Schaltwerk 2/10)
Schalter (XO Trigger 2/10)
Schaltwerk (X7)
Schalter (X7 Trigger)
Die Kurbel (140) wurde von Herrn Fischer für 10-Fach modifiziert
Kette Sram 10-Fach (X9)
Kassette Sram 10-Fach 11-36 (X9)
Griffe (Schraubgriffe)
Reifen (Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,1)
Pedale (Contec Trail)



 

 

 

 Das Rad wiegt komplett (mit Pedalen, Klingel, ...) 8,84 kg.

Vorher hat er zwei Jahre lang ein 20" Kania gefahren (7,2 kg). Dies hat jetzt meine Tochter (5) übernommen.

Jetzt kann ich endlich beide Kinder mit in den Wald nehmen. Ich kann allen Eltern empfehlen ein bisschen mehr Geld für das Rad anzulegen, um dann die Freude mit den Kindern teilen zu können. 

Für die, die in der Nähe von Wesel wohnen, könnte ich anbieten, sich die Räder anzuschauen und einmal in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Gruß aus Wesel

Jörg


----------



## Roelof (6. März 2014)

Super Rad, gute Empfehlung! Wünsche dir mit den Kids viel Spass im Gatsch.

Was genau wurde denn bei der Kurbel "für 10-fach modifiziert"??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (6. März 2014)

Hallo, schönes Rad! Wie groß ist dein Sohn?


----------



## JH67 (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

Bei der Kurbel muß der Abstand der Kettenblätter reduziert werden, da die 10-fach Kette schmaler ist. 

Mein Sohn ist 1,24 m groß.


----------



## hirslferdl (7. März 2014)

Der Rahmen hat nicht zufällig Scheibenbremssockel hinten?


----------



## JH67 (7. März 2014)

Ich glaube, die Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist erst bei der nächsten Größe dabei. Genauere Infos gibt es sicherlich beim Hersteller.


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2014)

Schick! Ganz schön gute Teile an ein ohnehin schon gutes Rad gebaut! ;-)) Hätte ich für Philipp das Isla noch bekommen, wäre der Schaltungskram sehr wahrscheinlich original geblieben, so ist's doppelt so teuer geworden (wenn man mal anfängt...). Zweimal 10 ist allerdings eine Ansage... braucht er das bei Euch?

Wie auch immer! Das Design des Rahmens läßt ja wirklich kleine Piloten zu... vermutlich schleift der Sattel am hinteren Reifen, wenn man die Stütze ganz versenkt. 

Oliver


----------



## JH67 (7. März 2014)

In Wesel kommt man sicherlich auch mit der "Serien-Ausstattung" klar. Da ich aber auch ab und zu in Willingen, Süntel, Deister oder im Harz unterwegs bin, ist die Investition sinnvoll. Mein Sohn ist letztes Jahr schon mit seinem 20" Kania die Freeridestrecke in Willingen gefahren.

Das mit dem Sattel passt schon.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## JH67 (20. Juni 2014)

So, beim Bike Festival in Willingen ist Julian bei der Scott Junior Trophy sein erstes Rennen mitgefahren (Startnummer 84; Jungen 5-6 Jahre).



 



 





Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

Carla (5 Jahre) ist mit ihrem Kania 20" immerhin auf Platz 6 gekommen.


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juni 2014)

Prima, Glückwunsch! 

Nr. 26 braucht wohl mal einen Link zu Customcranks, die Kurbel ist ja viel zu lang (bzw. das Rad fürs Kind zu groß...).


----------



## JH67 (20. Juni 2014)

Die Antwort mancher Eltern dürfte wohl so lauten: "Das sind Kinder, die wachsen ja so schnell, das passt schon ..." 

Ich habe Eltern neulich einen Tipp gegeben die Bremsgriffe weiter innen zu montieren und die Griffweiten-Einstellung zu nutzen, diese fühlten sich gleich angepisst. Den Kommentar, das man beim Radfahren einen Helm aufsetzen sollte habe ich mir dann gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (20. Juni 2014)

Ganz schweres Thema, ich unterhalte mich auch überhaupt nicht mehr mit anderen Eltern über Kinderräder .


----------



## Taurus1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Schickes Rad! Da fängt der Vorsatz, beim nächsten Rad nix ändern zu wollen, schon wieder Gefahr, gebrochen zu werden. Dabei ist es noch nicht mal bestellt!
Ich glaube, ich muss mal mit dem Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes telefonieren...


----------



## trifi70 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ui, der steckt grad im vorösterlichen Stress... 

Freu mich auch schon, wenns Richtung 24 und 26" geht.  Am aktuellen 20er is immerhin der LRS von ihm und der is ma ziemlich leicht. 

btw. warst lang nicht mehr hier, gell?


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, hatte ne kleine Pause eingelegt. Das Twenty meiner Tochter hat bis jetzt gelangt, wird aber wohl im Frühjahr zu klein.
Hatte noch kurz mit Stevens und Orbea fürs 24er geliebäugelt (beide plusminus 400 Euro, ca. 10 kg), aber das Twentyfour hat sich durchgesetzt.
Und ja, der Herr Fischer hat im Moment viel zu tun.


----------

